# Auto world indy 500



## ho3taz

Does anybody know anything about the indy 500 race set coming out this year from auto world


----------



## blue55conv

ho3taz said:


> Does anybody know anything about the indy 500 race set coming out this year from auto world


Where did you hear about it? I have posted the items listed in the first half dealer's price list. There is no Indy set in there. As I understand it, the AW focus and resources are on the new diecast. The slot car release schedule is slipping.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sounds like a diecast 5-pack maybe... No clue???


----------



## ho3taz

I saw it on omnimodels click search auto world slotcars


----------



## slotcarman12078

From the die cast board....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=410688

Not saying Tom L couldn't do both, but I doubt he would.


----------



## SCJ

Assuming these are on time (I know big assumption) anyone else find it to be a marketing blunder to release a set of Indy cars the month AFTER(more like days) the biggest Indy race in the word? 

I'm just say'n..........

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## blue55conv

ho3taz said:


> I saw it on omnimodels click search auto world slotcars


Omnimodels lists it as a slot car set. So does Tower Hobbies. There are no photos or other info. The status is Order Pending. It also shows that the Smokey and the Bandit set is pushed until fall.

If this is a real set, then this is news. I don't believe AW has done any Indy cars before.


----------



## ho3taz

Something to think about they bought that NHRA license and now they got a IndyCar license put both together probably still does not touch the NASCAR license because NASCAR is so out :wave: priced


----------



## TK Solver

What chassis would they use? Everything they have is relatively tall.


----------



## alpink

maybe they have Chappy2 making brass chassis for them?
bringing back the Super III?
designed a new chassis based around the tiny RC helicopter tail rotor motors?
out of date pager/vibrator motors?


----------



## Bill Hall

TK Solver said:


> What chassis would they use? Everything they have is relatively tall.


It will be an off road oval.


----------



## SplitPoster

Al and Bill are both right. It is a kustom brass vibe chassis, and the body looks equally good in track and off-road trim. Very clever.


----------



## slotcarman12078

According to the AW rep that's dealing with the Die Cast guys, the Indy slot cars are going to be on Super III chassis...


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> According to the AW rep that's dealing with the Die Cast guys, the Indy slot cars are going to be on Super III chassis...


dumb question; Indy Cars = F-1's????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would imagine so. It would be nice if they would let some spare parts loose for maintenance.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Bubba 123 said:


> dumb question; Indy Cars = F-1's????
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


The F1 cars are different as compared to the Indycars. Even though they look somewhat similar. Clear as mud. I do know F1's are super expensive as compared to Indycars that are only very expensive. IC's do race on ovals. And F1's do not. 

I love this idea of this set coming. It is a great thing that there are still companies willing to make new slot car items and marketing them to more of a mainstream audience.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Dare we think...slimline?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> According to the AW rep that's dealing with the Die Cast guys, the Indy slot cars are going to be on Super III chassis...



Well that takes care of that.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Maybe they will repop the 6whl Elf? Or some of the old F1 bodies?


----------



## blue55conv

1976Cordoba said:


> Well that takes care of that.


Didn't the Super III's have running problems?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

blue55conv said:


> Didn't the Super III's have running problems?


Yeah that was kind of my point. Haha :freak:


----------



## alpink

all my super IIIs run just fine. I haven't compared them to TOMY, LifeLike or Mattel cars.
the ones that came in the NTB drag/oval/return lane sets run OK and the kids love them.


----------



## sidejobjon

Hire a Marketing buff. There are 1 on 1 race tracks all over this Country / world. Other then Slot car shows are only places that promotes Slot racing. I yet to go to a race that has a Slot Car Tent setup Free racing like Al promotes . New Jersey /York F1 set, Englishtown Old bridge Drag set, Wall Dirt track set, Daytona, Monaco F1, Car Shows Places were Car nuts like us are hanging that could see Slots Are still alive & well.
Just my 2 cents
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

The biggest bullet in the foot for the Super III is the lack of replacement parts. No one wants to buy complete cars just to get normal wear parts like pick up shoes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We all bought some when they first came out. They burnt up left and right.
I haven't seen so much smoke since we ran tjets.



alpink said:


> all my super IIIs run just fine. I haven't compared them to TOMY, LifeLike or Mattel cars.
> the ones that came in the NTB drag/oval/return lane sets run OK and the kids love them.


I think they sorted the running problems. All the later ones I have run fine.


----------



## TK Solver

The Super III's were too wide. I had to cut the axles on the ones I bought or they couldn't pass on the track.


----------



## Jim Norton

It would be neat if AW's offering of the Indy 500 would be a noteworthy 4 lane set. I have always been curious what Auto World could do with a 4 lane offering? Their 2 lane set concepts have always been refreshing.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm sure there will be some artistic license taken with this set, but why do I envision the track to be a bunch of 15" straights and 4- 9" curves, aka a drag strip with a return road... Does AW have anything for curves besides 9"?


----------



## tjd241

1976Cordoba said:


> Well that takes care of that.


... that it does.


----------



## SCJ

blue55conv said:


> Didn't the Super III's have running problems?


 
They run okay if your using a commercial type power supply, and tweak the shoes, brushes, axles, wheels, tires, glue in the brush barrel screws etc......but there is NO WAY an open wheel, F1 body is going to fit on the current configuration of the chassis and look "HO" correct.......these chassis are HUGE and VERY bulky.

Maybe they are going for a 1/43ish scale open wheel class?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall

SCJ said:


> They run okay if your using a commercial type power supply, and tweak the shoes, brushes, axles, wheels, tires, glue in the brush barrel screws etc......but there is NO WAY an open wheel, F1 body is going to fit on the current configuration of the chassis and look "HO" correct.......these chassis are HUGE and VERY bulky.
> 
> Maybe they are going for a 1/43ish scale open wheel class?
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Aside from the crippling out of the box issues, and subsequent fire storm of apologists touting their tunability; I gotta go with John. Not looking forward to a hippo in a bikini.


----------



## SCJ

Bill Hall said:


> Aside from the crippling out of the box issues, and subsequent fire storm of apologists touting their tunability; I gotta go with John. Not looking forward to a hippo in a bikini.


 
Fair warning.....anyone under 18 please leave the room!











Amazing what you can find w/ a quick Google search...LOL :jest:

Sorry, Bill I had to do it!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078

Coulda been worse.. She coulda been wearin' a thong! :lol:


----------

